

Things First-Time Founders Regret Saying - vacanti
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2012/04/23/things-first-time-founders-regret-saying/

======
jemka
Unfortunately, for those that actually utter things like this (the younger me
for example) a list of "what not to say" is not going to explain "why not",
which is the most important part. That usually comes with experience.

~~~
zackzackzack
Out of curiosity, how old are you?

~~~
jemka
I was founded in 1981.

~~~
zackzackzack
Thank you. I have met people who say things about their "younger selves" when
they were 20. Wanted to know if there was enough time difference between you
now and you then to take your comment to heart.

------
shimms
Things First-Time Founders Regret _not_ saying more often:

"No."

